# Hello from Nova Scotia!



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey everyone! 
I actually joined like last year or something but i kind of forgot about the forum until i was going through my emails  , but i never really got to know the forum very well when i first joined so i thought i`d re-introduce myself!
i`m from good ole nova scotia, down on the beautiful east coast of canada. i`ve been in the saddle since before i could walk, but I only got my first horse 2 years ago for my 16th birthday! he was a horse that a friend of mine owned and let me show before she moved out of the country for school and sold him to another friend that i showed with.. they didnt really click and she sold him to me after about a year. unfortunatly he was not the same horse he used to be (got away with misbehaving and picked up a lot of bad habits) it was so hard to see him like that when i got him and i was so frustrated with his new habbits that i would actually break down and cry.. and im not a crying person what so ever, but after about a year of constantly working with him, i got my old boy back! i have never been so happy with a horse, i love him to death and would honestly take a bullet for him. he`s a 14 year old appendix quarter horse gelding, sorrel with 2 brands, one on either hip. he does western and english pleasure, reining, dressage, hunter/jumper, showmanship, trail, etc. basically everything you could ask him to do! i want to start him on cutting and other cow work, might as well try his hand at it since his grandsire (Mr. San Peppy) was a legendary cutting horse! 
anyway, i`ve rambled on enough haha so i`ll post some pictures of my special fella...


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

EEEEEEEE!!!! I'm from Nova Scotia too!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Painted Black (Feb 3, 2011)

Your horse is very nice, welcome (I'm a newbie from Alberta). I love your quote at the bottom of your pictures


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome! I've been to Nova Scotia, beautiful! =)

Such a wonderful horse you have there, too.


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

@Ray MacDonald, what part of NS are you from? 

&& @Reiterin, where have you been here? 

thanks for the compliments on my boy, im rather fond of him myself


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Nova Scotia, Cape Breton, Port Morien 

Where are you at?


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

In in antigonish!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome! Do you show?


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah just a few exhibitons and local shows tho, nothing big, you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm very determinded to this summer! Did you get to come down for our exhibition in north sydeny?


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

No I've never made it down there haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Ah you should! It's really fun!


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

yea i've definitely wanted to for some time but just never got around to it, i'm pretty busy with 4-H and work that it only leaves me certain weekends to show


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool I've never done 4-h, is it fun?


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

yeah ive been in it for 8 or 9 years now, havent really done much light horse, mostly just focused on showing dairy cattle


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Aww! thats cute! My cousins have a dairy farm and they show some of their too!


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

haha yea i work on one


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool! What do you have to do?


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

canadiancowgirl7 said:


> & @Reiterin, where have you been here?
> 
> thanks for the compliments on my boy, im rather fond of him myself


I was in Yarmouth.. (and I took a little bus tour of the surrounding area.)
It was just a little weekend get away - took the ferry up from Portland Maine.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

You should go to Louisburge (think thats how it's spelt) Very pretty and good for sight seeing!


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Cool! What do you have to do?


i milk cows! hahah


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

LOL fun!


----------

